# nvidia i 96dpi

## radek-s

Witam!

Jak zmusic nvidie do pracy w 96dpi i rozdzielczosci 1680x1050?

w xorg conf mam:

w sekcji Device:

Option "UseEDID" "False" oraz Option "DPI 96 x 96"

Probowałem opcji PanelSize oraz Modes aby ustawić prawidłową rozdzielczosc, jednak X działaja na 640x480....

pozdrawiam!

----------

## SlashBeast

ja od zawsze edytuje /usr/bin/startx i dopisuje do flag -dpi 96.

----------

## wirus

pokaż całe xorg.conf

----------

## radek-s

Section "Module"

<------>Load "glx"

EndSection

Section "Device"

<------>Identifier "GeForce 8600 GTS"

<------>Driver "nvidia"

<------>Option "NoLogo" "True"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

<------>Identifier "Monitor LG L227WT"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

<------>Identifier "Screen0"

<------>Monitor "Monitor LG L227WT"

<------>Device "GeForce 8600 GTS"

<------>DefaultDepth 24

EndSection

Section "DRI"

<------>Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

<------>Option "DAMAGE" "Enable"

<------>Option "Composite" "Enable"

<------>Option "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

----------

## unK

w Section "Screen" dopisz

```
Option         "UseEdidDpi" "False"

Option         "DPI" "96 x 96"
```

----------

## Belliash

jak uzywasz KDE to tam mozesz zmienic wszystko  :Wink: 

----------

